# Really Stupid Question



## Jane123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, 

I am a newbie to making soap. I am doing this for fun. I have read a few books on M & P, but I am not certain why I need to use a certain base and not another. How do you know which base to use, and what will happen if you decide to use aloe vera base instead of clear glycerin? 

I have also been looking for a lavender soap recipe, but have not been able to find one. Any help is appreciated.

Jane


----------



## janallyn (Aug 4, 2010)

first of all, research the ingredients in the melt and pour base, that is how you make the decision on which base by which company to use.  second, to make lavender m & p add lavender essential oil or fragrance oil or a combination.  make sure you understand the instructions on how much to add.  the are recommended guidelines and your supplier should have them.  if you add lavender blossoms they will turn black, almost any organic material will, not all but most.

have fun

jan


----------



## janallyn (Aug 4, 2010)

opps forgot something, make sure if you are using colorant that it designed for soap, not for candles.  you can use food coloring i am told but i have never done it personally.

jan


----------



## AZ Soaper (Aug 6, 2010)

Food coloring will fade big time. I personally have tried many bases and I personally can not tell the differance in the shea, goat'smilk, olive oil, etc. but I have noticed a Hugh differance in suppliers. 

As suppliers go I like WSP's. I think they are Crafter's Choice brand. 

I think it all depends on what you want out of your M&P.


----------



## chafalota (Aug 19, 2010)

To Jane123:  I personally think that the Stephenson's Soap bases are very good.  I have tried alot of them and I didn't like any of them as much as I like these one's.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 19, 2010)

You may use which ever base you prefer. If the recipe calls for aloe base but you prefer goatsmilk base or honey base you can use whichever you like. The person who wrote the recipe was just stating which they would use. They are interchangable.


----------



## xraygrl (Aug 22, 2010)

what most people do is order a couple of lbs of soap bases from different suppliers to decide which one they like best. If you are looking for more natural bases (SLS, SLES free), there are several suppliers that carry SFIC natural bases, just depends on where you live to find a good supplier closer to you so shipping wont be so high. WSP also has some natural bases, although I have not tried those so I can't comment on the quality, but I have heard others say they are good. If you are not concerned with natural, WSP also has some other bases that are good. 

check them out here: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ 

also ck out this supplier: http://www.brambleberry.com/

You will find  lots of basic info on color, scent, adding herbs, layering, swirling, etc on the video tutorials here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv

Whatever base you choose depends on what you want in an end product. I chose SLS free because we are sensitive to sls in our family. I also make cp soap, but wanted some mp base that we could use because my dd's love doing mp. They are 13, and I really wouldn't want them working with lye so mp is great for them. They can choose thier colors, fragrance, molds etc and we have a lot of fun making soaps together.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

I like SFIC bases which BramnbleBerry sells. If you want more natural, try Wisteria Lane. Scroll down a bit. http://www.wisterialane.com/Melt-Pour-S ... s_c_1.html


----------

